# Taking Photo's whilst at work - ethics and law



## EasyLuckyFree (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to get the general consensus on this from more experienced people on this website, if possible.

I have in my line of work, a very good opportunity to visit (legitimately) quite a few sites, often just before demolition/redevelopment. I would take photo's for the purposes of my job, as a matter of course and I realise that they are the property of my employers and I would need their permission to post them here.

What I want to know is, is there any obvious reason why I can't take personal photo's at the same time? Maybe using a different camera, even, if this could make some technical difference. It strikes me that I have a good opportunity to document quite a few - often interesting - sites (normally before they cease to exist or are changed beyond recognition) and it seems a shame to just see them and indeed have photo's of them, and not be able to share them.

It'd be nice to be able to combine my job and my hobby - seeing old, unusual sites was part of the attraction when I applied for this job in the first place.

What do people think?

This is a general inquiry so i don't think it breaks the forum rules. Please let me know if it does and I'll remove it.


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 18, 2011)

You indeed sound like a lucky individual (Explore wise) I think your question boils down to ethics and how your employer feels about it. I work in the photographic industry (Not a snapper mores the pity but thats easy to see from my pictures  ) and when I go to assist our guys at events most of the time I am not allowed to take pics or indeed can't take pics in certain areas etc. However that said I will ask if they mind if I take a few photos as memento's and 99% of the time they have no issue.
One of the reasons some sites are locked up so tight is because the owners don't want everyone knowing what a "shite" state the site is in and not knowing your job there is a chance your employer may be bound in some way not to allow pictures to get into the public domain, the only way they would be able to tell though would be IPTC data that the camera may store like time and date so if you are happy to work on what they don't know won't hurt them you will be fine (As long as your camera date and time settings don't match up with your work visit)
Not too sure if I have been of help but I personally would snap away on a camera with the date and time set wrong ensuring it didnt impact too much on the time I would normally take to do the job.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got hundreds of photo's from where I work though I doubt I'll post them at the moment as the place is a live site. The reason I think your employer would be upset is if the site is to be demolished and you post them before work is done it may well attract people like us. Mind you when the place is flattened they may well be a bit more condescending.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 18, 2011)

You may need a property release form, in which case you would have to contact the owner of the building.

This would mean you can publish the images (which includes posting on forums, even if it is for non profit).

As you will be working in these areas anyway, I personally would not take the risk not to go as official as possible and would be asking anyone who would need to be asked for permission to do so beforehand.

As if the owner/company you work for come across the image(s) and find out they are from yourself and you have not asked for permission to do so, you may be in a bit of bother and even out of a job.


----------



## EasyLuckyFree (Feb 18, 2011)

*Thanks to you both*

Cheers,

Msaunder, that's kind of what I was thinking, to use another camera. Good idea re setting the dates.

The chances of anyone noticing their specific site online are quite slim anyway, I'd have thought.

Night Crawler, I think I'd always wait a good while before posting anyway but post demolition/redevelopment would probably be the most prudent, as you say.

The sites I'd have most concern over would be the one's where I was either let in by security or picked up a specific key for internal areas. These would be a lot easier to track, particularly if not many people were entering the buildings.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just take your own camera and snap away whenever the opportunity arises, then if need be hold back from posting them online for a few months.


----------



## EasyLuckyFree (Feb 18, 2011)

*Property release form?*

derelict-uk

Wouldn't that mean everyone on here would need a release form though? Technically speaking, I mean.

None (or very few) of the photo's on this site are taken with the express permission of the owners. 

I guess it comes down to whether i want to take the chance. Hmm... something to think about.


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 18, 2011)

Property release form is only really needed when you are making money from the photo, and to be honest usually applies to people and famous places. The pics in derelict places I have sold have never required a property release


----------



## Munchh (Feb 18, 2011)

I empathise with you ELF and have a similar advantage although I am contractually bound in respect of all information photographic or otherwise. 

I focus my exploration activities on anywhere but sites I have a professional connection with. My opinion, for what it's worth is don't do it here. Is it tempting? Hell yeah, but this is a public forum and Google is a two way street.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a clause in my contract that says any pictures 'taken on company time or equipment' then the copyright belongs to them, this is fairly standard in the industry I work in, and the bit about 'company equipment' is generally noted, but ignored (if I do any freelance stuff that doesn't involve competitors). If you haven't signed a copyright clause then I'd say taking pictures and posting them is fair game. However, it might be prudent to run it by your line manager/boss to clarify the company's situation, I'd rather have a job than a load of pictures of derelict buildings.

M


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 18, 2011)

EasyLuckyFree said:


> derelict-uk
> 
> Wouldn't that mean everyone on here would need a release form though? Technically speaking, I mean.
> 
> ...




technically, yes. but technically we also need to have permission to go anywhere (private/derelict) whilst exploring but 99% of the time, most UE is done without permission!


----------



## krela (Feb 18, 2011)

There have been people around on here and other forums who have got themselves into serious trouble taking photos of their workplaces and posting them online without permission. With or without clauses in their contracts.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 18, 2011)

krela said:


> There have been people around on here and other forums who have got themselves into serious trouble taking photos of their workplaces and posting them online without permission. With or without clauses in their contracts.



If in doubt, don't do it then. 

M


----------



## TiJayLFS (Feb 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what's your job (area/type if you don't want to be specific)?


----------



## EasyLuckyFree (Feb 18, 2011)

TiJayLFS said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's your job (area/type if you don't want to be specific)?



Lots to think on from all. Many thanks. I'm in engineering/site investigation BTW.


----------



## Incognito (Feb 21, 2011)

Is the risk worth the reward?
Depends on your job and the sites in question I would guess, the fact you have raised the question shows that you think there could be implications if the photos were shown in the public domain. Your being paid to do your job whatever that maybe not to explore so not only may your company might be a bit annoyed that your doing it whilst working (even though your doing the same thing as your job) but the owners of the buildings might not be too impressed either.
I would say your best to come clean with the owners and ask for the permission and then respect their decision. If no one is around to ask then don't risk it. Just take the pictures your meant to and keep some for personal viewing. If the site is of historical importance you will have something to share at alater date, maybe after retirement lol


----------

